# Montre-moi ton Dock, je te dirais qui tu es...



## kroy-wen (23 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous,

Une id&#233;e un peu saugrenue m'est venue &#224; l'esprit aujourd'hui. Je me suis rendu compte que notre Dock pouvait r&#233;v&#233;ler beaucoup de chose sur nous et sur notre mani&#232;re d'utiliser notre Mac.

Quand on voit un Dock, on peut tr&#232;s facilement savoir si l'utilisateur est un d&#233;veloppeur, un gamer, un graphiste, un comptable pourquoi pas.

Si on prends le mien par exemple, on peut s'apercevoir que je suis quelqu'un d'assez organis&#233; (j'ai pas dit maniaque !!) puisque iChat, MSN, et Skype sont regroup&#233;s. Tout comme Photoshop, Illustrator et InDesign par exemple.

On peut voir aussi que je ne peux pas m'emp&#233;cher de vider syst&#233;matiquement ma corbeille d&#232;s qu'il y a quelque chose dedans, que mon disque est partitionn&#233;, que je n'arrive toujours pas &#224; me d&#233;cider entre Office 2004 et iWork 06.

Merci d'avance &#224; ceux qui veulent bien jouer le jeu et poster une capture de leur Dock dans ce sujet. Je vous avais pr&#233;venu, ca peut paraitre saugrenu comme id&#233;e, de proposer aux utilisateurs de poster une copie d'&#233;cran de leur Dock. Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ouvre les festivit&#233;s, voici le mien:





J'esp&#232;re avoir quelques r&#233;ponses.

Jonathan


----------



## miz_ici (23 Janvier 2007)

Dis moi qui je suis ?:rateau:

Edit: Salut Jonathan, moi c' est Jonathan.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2007)

@kroy-wen

Tu devrais peut-&#234;tre poster ton dock avec une miniature avec un lien derri&#232;re pour l&#8217;image taille r&#233;el car l&#224;, &#231;a d&#233;forme le forum et c&#8217;est pas tr&#232;s agr&#233;able.


----------



## kroy-wen (23 Janvier 2007)

@ miz_ici: Merci infiniment d'avoir &#233;t&#233; le premier rentrer dans mon trip !!

Je ne connais pas toutes tes icones mais bon, un peu de Photoshop, de Dream, de Flash, je dirais plutot webmaster.

D'un autre cot&#233;, Aperture + iPhoto = quelqu'un qui aime aussi la photo (plutot facile comme d&#233;duction, je sais !!!!)

Je vois aussi quelqu'un qui n'a pas sa version de VLC &#224; jour !!!!!!!!!!!

Dis-moi, c'est l'icone de PS CS3 entre Flash et Aperture ?

Et les deux qui se trouvent entre Flip4mac et Illustrator ?

Sinon, Mac PPC ? et pas de graveur ??? J'ai vu juste ???

Enchant&#233; Jonathan !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## the-monk (23 Janvier 2007)

très bonne idée ce topic:






ps: qu'est ce qui cloche?


----------



## miz_ici (23 Janvier 2007)

kroy-wen a dit:


> @ miz_ici: Merci infiniment d'avoir été le premier rentrer dans mon trip !!
> 
> Je ne connais pas toutes tes icones mais bon, un peu de Photoshop, de Dream, de Flash, je dirais plutot webmaster.
> 
> ...



Bien vu, je suis webmaster. Photographe amateur  VLC pas à jour ? a oui tiend :rateau:
Sinon raté j'ai un MACBOOKPRO  et un graveur qui va avec 
Les 2 icones que tu ne connais pas c "displayEater" pour capturer de la vidéo et "divxDoctor"


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Janvier 2007)

Moi c'est le fouilli dans mon tout petit dock :


----------



## miz_ici (23 Janvier 2007)

Oulala stephanie, tu es &#8230;
Bodelique. Je n'y voi rien dans ta capture :rateau:
Quelqu'un qui utilise encore MSN MESSENGER sur mac, tu n'a surement jamais essay&#233; ADIUM 

Ha si, je voit que tu veut devenir  		Prof des Ecoles, un jour, peut-&#234;tre.


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Janvier 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Oulala stephanie, tu es &#8230;
> Bodelique. Je n'y voi rien dans ta capture :rateau:
> Quelqu'un qui utilise encore MSN MESSENGER sur mac, tu n'a surement jamais essay&#233; ADIUM



Normal qu'on y voit rien : j'aime les tous petits dock, je sais pas si &#231;a vaut une analyse chez le psy 

Je sais c'est la honte MSN mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; ADIUM et ce canard me tappe sur les nerfs. Et puis, je n'arrive pas &#224; utiliser mes smileys pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s avec.   Faudrait que je m'y mette tout de m&#234;me.


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2007)

bon si cest un jeu : je pense que ça va faire un petit tour dans la salle de jeux du bar

en attendant _have fun


[mieux vaut prévenir que guérir (sans viser personne)]
p.s. : le but cest de voir si on peu deviner la vie de l'autre pas raconter la sienne
__[/mieux vaut prévenir que guérir__ (sans viser personne)__]_


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Mmmmmmh...
Et bien Nephou, je devine à voir ton dock que tu as... plein de dossiers ou tu vas souvent! 

Wé, trop fort! 
A moi!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Pas de dock et icones transparentes désolé.
Dis moi qui je suis.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> bon si cest un jeu : je pense que ça va faire un petit tour dans la salle de jeux du bar
> 
> en attendant _have fun
> 
> ...



Alors, toi, au vu de ton dock, je pense que tu es un gros nase !!


----------



## matosx (23 Janvier 2007)

trop fort ton th&#232;me bobbynountchak,
ou est-ce qu'on peut en trouver et comment on fait?

Merci


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mmmmmmh...
> Et bien Nephou, je devine à voir ton dock que tu as... plein de dossiers ou tu vas souvent!
> 
> Wé, trop fort!
> A moi!


Et moi je devine que tu as un faible pour le kitsch de mauvais goût.


----------



## DomBon (23 Janvier 2007)

bonne idée kroy-wen  

le mien j'me le fais au kilomètre !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2007)

DomBon a dit:


> bonne id&#233;e kroy-wen
> 
> le mien j'me le fais au kilom&#232;tre !



Moi quand je vois ton dock, je me dis "encore un qu'a pas pay&#233; MS OFFICE..."


----------



## miz_ici (23 Janvier 2007)

DomBon a dit:


> bonne idée kroy-wen
> 
> le mien j'me le fais au kilomètre !


 
Toi tu dois etre OPTICIEN ? ou SUPERMAN ? Comment fait-tu pour t'y retrouver ladedans ???:rateau:


----------



## nicogala (23 Janvier 2007)

DomBon a dit:


> bonne idée kroy-wen
> 
> le mien j'me le fais au kilomètre !


tiens, toi j'en d&#233;duis que tu as une FreeBox... non ?


----------



## DomBon (23 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi quand je vois ton dock, je me dis "encore un qu'a pas payé MS OFFICE..."



même pas vrai


----------



## DomBon (23 Janvier 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Toi tu dois etre OPTICIEN ? ou SUPERMAN ? Comment fait-tu pour t'y retrouver ladedans ???:rateau:



j'y travaille tous les jours, suis pas joueur moâ



nicogala a dit:


> tiens, toi j'en déduis que tu as une FreeBox... non ?



perdu ! bon allez t'as une 2ème chance ...


----------



## nicogala (23 Janvier 2007)

Perdu ? Ah... pourquoi mettre VLC dans ton Dock alors ? Il s'ouvre pas automatiquement en double-cliquant un fichier


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

le mien


----------



## Nobody (23 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le mien



Tu n'as pas lu tous tes mails.

:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le mien


Ah c'est donc toi l'utilisatrice de Shiira!


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A moi!



C'est pas _bobby_nountchak, mais _jacky_nountchak !  :rateau: 

A moi :





(ceci dit, je n'ai pas du tout le m&#234;me dock sur mon iMac...)


----------



## Ordha (23 Janvier 2007)

Allez hop!


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2007)

A mon tour; un simple instantané. 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...237/clich200701232020543uc.th.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Ordha (23 Janvier 2007)

Ce sont des poils de Tigre derrière?


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2007)

Ordha a dit:


> Ce sont des poils de Tigre derrière?



Voui.


----------



## Ordha (23 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Voui.



GRRRRRRR.....  

En tout cas, je constate que le dock en position basse a l'air de remporter la majorité des suffrages! Pas de dock latéral? Personne?


----------



## Sim le pirate (24 Janvier 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Perdu ? Ah... pourquoi mettre VLC dans ton Dock alors ? Il s'ouvre pas automatiquement en double-cliquant un fichier



et pour glisser un dossier video_ts ?? 

le mien : 






Merci Quicksilver !


----------



## yzykom (24 Janvier 2007)

Jolie sobri&#233;t&#233;.  

... ma modeste contribution :





... Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment masquer Skype lorsqu'il est actif ? Il est vraiment trop moche, idem pour le Petit Prolexis. Je pr&#233;cise que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; Dockless.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## kroy-wen (24 Janvier 2007)

Quand j'ai ouvert ce sujet ici, je ne m'attendais pas à voir autant de monde y participer !!!!

Un grand merci, j'ai été assez surpris.

Pour l'instant, moi aussi ce que je retiens, c'est AUCUN Dock vertical. Et pas de Leopard jusqu'ici !!!

J'ai compté environ de 10 icones seulement, à plus de 50 dans le Dock de quelqu'un d'autre. L'un comme l'autre, je sais pas comment vous faites !!!!! L'un, pour en avoir si peu, l'autre pour vous y retrouver avec presque 55 icones.

En tout cas, je trouve ceci très intéressant et je me rends compte que je ne connais pas la moitié des icones que j'ai vu.

J'espère qu'il y en aura d'autres.


----------



## kroy-wen (24 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas de dock et icones transparentes désolé.
> Dis moi qui je suis.



Difficile à dire. Je dirais que tu es personne.

Que tu n'existe pas !!!

C'est toi Hollow Man, te cache pas je t'ai reconnu !!!!!!


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2007)

bonjour, au revoir pas mal non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mmmmmmh...
> Et bien Nephou, je devine à voir ton dock que tu as... plein de dossiers ou tu vas souvent!
> 
> Wé, trop fort!
> A moi!


Et moi je devine que tu as un faible pour le kitsch de mauvais goût. 

_Comment ça jp l'a déjà faite? Ok, Ok. Mais c'est quand même super kitsch, ça méritait bien un doublon.  _


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2007)

voilà le mien


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2007)

ce n'est pas te faire injure que de te rappeler que tu peux enlever les applications du Dock sans perdre les originaux 

si ?

pense &#224; &#233;laguer


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et moi je devine que tu as un faible pour le kitsch de mauvais goût.
> 
> _Comment ça jp l'a déjà faite? Ok, Ok. Mais c'est quand même super kitsch, ça méritait bien un doublon.  _



Bande de tocards! 
Moi aussi j'ai fait dans le clinquant, le froid, le high tech, fu un temps, mais je suis revenu à des valeurs sures, c'est tout! 
Mon dock sent le terroir et alors. 

Alors pour répondre au charment jeune homme qui aime bien le style un peu vieilli et honorable de mes icones (une personne de gout assurément) :
C'est un pack d'icones qui s'appelle "antique icons" mais je ne sais plus ou je l'ai trouvé.
Sur shapechifter ou un truc du genre...
Ceci dit, il n'y en avait pas assez à mon goût dans le pack, plus de la moitié c'est moi qui les ai faites... 

Hé ouais. 
Et ça fait moins les marioles là.


----------



## miz_ici (24 Janvier 2007)

En cadeaux, le Dock de mon Deuxi&#232;me Powerbook (celui du boulot) :rateau: 
Plus simple, mieux rang&#233;. Moins de choses inutiles (vous remarquerez qu' Adium est en train de tourner, tr&#232;s professionnel !)

Edit, voila l'image :


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mon dock sent le terroir et alors.


 
Exact, il sent la bouse de vache et la lie de cochon


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

Amusant cette vague sensation qu'un machin poilu me suit un peu partout en tirant sur le bas de mon pantalon...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Attends que la fermeture c&#232;de. Tu vas voir si tu trouves toujours &#231;a amusant  

Bref :




&#199;a c'est pour les appli principales.

Ensuite, &#231;a :



c'est pour acc&#233;der rapidement &#224; toutes les applis secondaires.

&#199;a s'appelle Todos et c'est rapidement indispensable. On param&#232;tre un raccourci clavier pour le lancer et le quitter &#224; tout moment, c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouv&#233; pour avoir tout sous la main tr&#232;s rapidement. Et c'est gratuit, en opensource si je ne m'abuse.

A essayer


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143225 a dit:
			
		

> Attends que la fermeture c&#232;de. Tu vas voir si tu trouves toujours &#231;a amusant
> 
> Bref :
> 
> ...


C'est un peu vite le bordel Todos, non? Je lui pr&#233;f&#232;re un Pomme+Espace pour lancer depuis Spotlight. 

Bon, ok, j'essaie quelques jours et je reviens r&#226;ler ensuite.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est un peu vite le bordel Todos, non? Je lui pr&#233;f&#232;re un Pomme+Espace pour lancer depuis Spotlight.
> 
> Bon, ok, j'essaie quelques jours et je reviens r&#226;ler ensuite.


Ben en fait, oui, au d&#233;part parce que tu as toutes les applis qui y sont. Mais avec un alt-clic tu supprimes ce qui ne t'est jamais utile et &#231;a s'ajoute &#224; une liste accessible par un icone dans la barre de menus, liste &#233;ditable &#224; tout moment. Tu ne laisses donc que ce qui t'int&#233;resse. En plus &#224; chaque d&#233;marrage, l'appli scanne le disque (c'est rapide) et si dans l'intervalle tu as install&#233; d'autres applis, elles sont ajout&#233;es automatiquement. C'est franchement bien foutu comme truc.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143241 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait, oui, au d&#233;part parce que tu as toutes les applis qui y sont. Mais avec un alt-clic tu supprimes ce qui ne t'est jamais utile et &#231;a s'ajoute &#224; une liste accessible par un icone dans la barre de menus, liste &#233;ditable &#224; tout moment. Tu ne laisses donc que ce qui t'int&#233;resse. En plus &#224; chaque d&#233;marrage, l'appli scanne le disque (c'est rapide) et si dans l'intervalle tu as install&#233; d'autres applis, elles sont ajout&#233;es automatiquement. C'est franchement bien foutu comme truc.


C'est install&#233;. Je regarde &#231;a de plus pr&#232;s. 
Merci.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

En fait j'ai grosso modo la meme chose que toi Back par Todos, sauf que j'ai link direct le dossier application dans mon dock, un clic droit dessus et j'ai la liste qui apparait.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

Y'a des threads techniques au bar maintenant?


:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4143255 a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai grosso modo la meme chose que toi Back par Todos, sauf que j'ai link direct le dossier application dans mon dock, un clic droit dessus et j'ai la liste qui apparait.


Si tu regardes son dock je crois qu'il a &#231;a aussi, &#224; droite...

Tiens c'est vrai &#231;a, pourquoi t'as les deux BackCat?
Pour te la p&#233;ter quand tu postes ton dock en fait, c'est &#231;a hein?


----------



## r0m1 (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a des threads techniques au bar maintenant?
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Tout de suite les grands mots !!! 

J'ai installé todos, je suis pas encore complètement convaincu de sa complète utilité, à essayer...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

Pomme+maj.+A dans le finder, et hop.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si tu regardes son dock je crois qu'il a &#231;a aussi, &#224; droite...
> 
> Tiens c'est vrai &#231;a, pourquoi t'as les deux BackCat?
> Pour te la p&#233;ter quand tu postes ton dock en fait, c'est &#231;a hein?


C'est vrai que je ne m'en sers plus pour ainsi dire. J'utilise Todos depuis 2 mois, et c'est vrai que je vais pouvoir s&#251;rement virer le dossier appli. Toutefois, il est plus rapide d'acc&#233;der aux applis supprim&#233;es de l'interface de todos par ce dossier que par le disque dur ou la liste de todos. J'ai vir&#233; pas mal d'utilitaires que je n'utilise que rarement, mais quand j'en ai besoin tout de m&#234;me, je passe par l&#224;.


----------



## Ordha (24 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> voilà le mien



65! record battu!:rateau: 

Ce que je reprocherais à Todos c'est que la fenêtre n'est pas paramétrable... Il y a aussi Overflow: il est plus souple (possibilité de créer des catégories et de moduler l'affichage) mais aussi plus... payant!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Pas param&#233;trable ? C'est &#224; dire ?


----------



## Ordha (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143329 a dit:
			
		

> Pas paramétrable ? C'est à dire ?



En taille. La fenêtre de Todos devient rapidement envahissante, notamment sur un iBook 12". Sur l'iMac c'est moins gênant, mais j'aimerais quand même pourvoir la mettre en long au dessus du dock par exemple. 

Mais encore une fois, "à cheval donné..."


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143225 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour accéder rapidement à toutes les applis secondaires.
> 
> Ça s'appelle Todos et c'est rapidement indispensable. On paramètre un raccourci clavier pour le lancer et le quitter à tout moment, c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour avoir tout sous la main très rapidement. Et c'est gratuit, en opensource si je ne m'abuse.
> 
> A essayer



Sinon, il y a Dockainer, que j'utilise et qui n'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## yzykom (24 Janvier 2007)

kroy-wen a dit:


> J'ai compté environ de 10 icones seulement, à plus de 50 dans le Dock de quelqu'un d'autre. L'un comme l'autre, je sais pas comment vous faites !!!!! L'un, pour en avoir si peu, l'autre pour vous y retrouver avec presque 55 icones.
> J'espère qu'il y en aura d'autres.



J'utilise Quicksilver, lanceur d'applications (et autre) par raccourcis. C'est très efficace et intelligent puisqu'il "apprend" mes habitudes pour les mettre en tête de liste. Restent donc dans le Dock les icônes des applications en route et de celles que j'ouvre en glissant un document dessus, ainsi que quelques dossiers d'usage fréquent.



the-monk a dit:


> très bonne idée ce topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis-moi, il y a Internet Explorer dans don Dock, là !? :mouais:


----------



## nicogala (24 Janvier 2007)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Quand j'ai ouvert ce sujet ici, je ne m'attendais pas à voir autant de monde y participer !!!!
> 
> Un grand merci, j'ai été assez surpris.
> 
> ...


Comme dit précédemment, (mais moi ça fait plus Pro ) par exemple mon dock ne compte que 8 icones (Finder et Corbeille compris, donc je le montre pas) pour la simple raison que j'utilise Butler pour tout lancer (applis, documents, iTunes etc...) et donc le Dock ne me sert qu'à glisser des fichiers dessus (notamment les .avi sur VLC pour éviter que le Finder mouline 2h à me faire un aperçu) 

Donc pour dire qui on est, un Dock vide dit qu'on est bcp plus efficace et pointus (perfectionnistes ?) dans notre utilisation du Mac


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

Dit tout de suite que Joubichou et tatav sont bord&#233;liques.


----------



## nicogala (24 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dit tout de suite que Joubichou et tatav sont bord&#233;liques.


Mais non... Je leur pardonne : ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font... 
​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

hemmmmm .....je fais quoi ?  :rose:


----------



## kanako (25 Janvier 2007)

bin moi j'ai un dock vertical, paske sur un 12 pouces avec toujours pleins de fen&#234;tres ouvertes, c'est plus pratique je toruve, surtout que j'ai pas spaces&#8230;
sinon mon doc &#233;volue souvent donc bon&#8230; je sais pas si on peut dire qui je suis avec&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143225 a dit:
			
		

> Attends que la fermeture c&#232;de. Tu vas voir si tu trouves toujours &#231;a amusant
> 
> Bref :
> 
> ...



Je m'en sers depuis 24h, et les r&#233;flexes sont d&#233;j&#224; l&#224;. Super.  
Dommage que le drag & drop ne fonctionne pas&#8230;


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je m'en sers depuis 24h, et les réflexes sont déjà là. Super.
> Dommage que le drag & drop ne fonctionne pas



Pareil. Excellent.  

J'ai aussi trouvé un article sur cuk.ch...http://www.cuk.ch/articles/3270http://www.cuk.ch/articles/3270


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Content que &#231;a vous plaise


----------



## r0m1 (25 Janvier 2007)

j'en suis de ma petite contribution...
Admirez comme il est bien organisé, tout va par groupe, au début internet, puis les applications vidéos, puis traitement de l'image.... 




Je dois bien avouer que todos me séduit pas mal, mais il reste encore pour moi un gadget, je n'en ai pas vraiment l'utilité, les applications du dock sont largement suffisantes pour moi. Mais j'aime beaucoup le principe


----------



## kroy-wen (25 Janvier 2007)

Joli Dock, par contre, ptite question:

Pourquoi Photoshop CS1 ET CS2 ? (Par simple curiosité)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

C'est le bordel chez vous.


----------



## kanako (26 Janvier 2007)

joli dock Khyu, tu utilises quoi pour le custommiser ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4145013 a dit:
			
		

> Content que &#231;a vous plaise


J'ai test&#233;, mais... En fait c'est un truc qui tourne en tache de fond, c'est &#231;a?
Ca me g&#234;ne un peu, vu que mon ibook est loin d'&#234;tre une bombe, j'ai peur que &#231;a le ralentisse un brin.
Ya un risque?


----------



## r0m1 (26 Janvier 2007)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Joli Dock, par contre, ptite question:
> 
> Pourquoi Photoshop CS1 ET CS2 ? (Par simple curiosité)



Tout simplement parce que j'avais pas encore viré CS1  



bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai testé, mais... En fait c'est un truc qui tourne en tache de fond, c'est ça?
> Ca me gêne un peu, vu que mon ibook est loin d'être une bombe, j'ai peur que ça le ralentisse un brin.
> Ya un risque?



je me suis posé la même question... y'a un gars de la technique ici ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2007)

Bon, vlà mon dock  y a pas tout à cause de l'effet génie :sick: mais j'aime avoir tout tout tout à la portée de mon click :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

kanako a dit:


> joli dock Khyu, tu utilises quoi pour le custommiser ?



Merci 

J'utilise: 
- *ClearDock* pour faire en sorte que le dock soit transparent et les petits triangles &#224; la couleur de mon choix (gratuit).
- *CandyBar* pour changer les icones (shareware).
- Et des icones trouv&#233;es sur le net (ici un pack Albook).



Modern__Thing a dit:


> Bon, vl&#224; mon dock  y a pas tout &#224; cause de l'effet g&#233;nie :sick: mais j'aime avoir tout tout tout &#224; la port&#233;e de mon click :love:



C'est le m&#234;me foutoir dans ta t&#234;te?


----------



## miz_ici (26 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Bon, vl&#224; mon dock  y a pas tout &#224; cause de l'effet g&#233;nie :sick: mais j'aime avoir tout tout tout &#224; la port&#233;e de mon click :love:



Ha, la pirate ! limewire et BitTorrent !!!!

Ps: C' est quoi l'icone avec un verre a coktail et l'anas ? je la voi souvent sur vos dock ? En plus je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu quelquepart


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est le m&#234;me foutoir dans ta t&#234;te?



Nam&#233;o  puis d'abord c'est organis&#233; si tu regardes bien les icones   :love:

@ Miz_ici : il s'agit de HandBrake


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Naméo  puis d'abord c'est organisé si tu regardes bien les icones   :love:



Ah oui pardon!
Je suis persuadé que tu utilises 1/3 des trucs qui sont sur ton bureau quotidiennement.
2/3 grand maxi. 

Je vois en toi un esprit ordonné mais bordélique à l'interieur du dedans de ton cerveau.
T'es une nana quoi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2007)

Tu serais surpris de voir le pourcentage d'applications que j'utilise et &#224; quelle fr&#233;quence :love:  puis qu'est-ce que tu y connais &#224; mon organisation ? nioube


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Tu serais surpris de voir le pourcentage d'applications que j'utilise et à quelle fréquence :love:  puis qu'est-ce que tu y connais à mon organisation ?



C'est pas le sujet de ce fil?  



Modern__Thing a dit:


> nioube



nioubette!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est pas le sujet de ce fil?
> 
> 
> 
> nioubette!


Hey, le nioube, un peu de respect pour Modern. 
Merci.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2007)

oui c'est effectivement le sujet du thread, mais on n'a pas demand&#233; &#224; faire appel &#224; des st&#233;r&#233;otypes &#224; la c...  je trouve &#231;a vraiment path&#233;tique...



> Je vois en toi un esprit ordonn&#233; mais bord&#233;lique &#224; l'interieur du dedans de ton cerveau.
> T'es une nana quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hey, le nioube, un peu de respect pour Modern.
> Merci.



Pardon.



Modern__Thing a dit:


> oui c'est effectivement le sujet du thread, mais on n'a pas demand&#233; &#224; faire appel &#224; des st&#233;r&#233;otypes &#224; la c...  je trouve &#231;a vraiment path&#233;tique...



Ton sens de l'humour est d&#233;bordant!


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2007)

C'est tellement facile de tout mettre sur le compte de l'humour  , enfin bref, ne d&#233;tournons pas le sujet et revenons en &#224; la discussion


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hey, le nioube, un peu de respect pour Modern.
> Merci.


Ce n'est pas UN nioube, c'est MON nioube et il a dit pardon.
Je suis sûr que ces plates excuses s'adressaient autant à toi qu'à Angie.
L'incident est clos.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas UN nioube, c'est MON nioube et il a dit pardon.
> Je suis s&#251;r que ces plates excuses s'adressaient autant &#224; toi qu'&#224; Angie.
> L'incident est clos.


Merci Doc, mais c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;gl&#233; avant que tu viennes &#224; nous. 

promis, je en toucherai plus &#224; tes nioubes. Ils savent ce que tu leur fait?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas UN nioube, c'est MON nioube et il a dit pardon.
> Je suis sûr que ces plates excuses s'adressaient autant à toi qu'à Angie.
> L'incident est clos.



NOUS, nous aurons bientôt un nioube de combat...  :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> NOUS, nous aurons bientôt un nioube de combat...  :love: :love:


La Horde&#169;, fournisseur officiel de nioube de combat, depuis 1868. 

:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> NOUS, nous aurons bient&#244;t un nioube de combat...  :love: :love:


En attendant, on en a toujours pas trouv&#233; un qui r&#233;siste &#224; l'entrainement.


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Janvier 2007)

Voila, simple et fonctionnel :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2007)

Ou est ce qu'on peux postuler ? J'ai toujours r&#234;v&#233; de redevenir nioube


----------



## tweek (26 Janvier 2007)

My Dock :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci Doc, mais c'était déjà réglé avant que tu viennes à nous.
> 
> promis, je en toucherai plus à tes nioubes. Ils savent ce que tu leur fait?



Oh si, Oh si, touche moi! :rose:  



tweek a dit:


> My Dock :love:



C'est quoi la troisième appli en partant de la gauche?


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est quoi la troisi&#232;me appli en partant de la gauche?


 
Apple Remote Desktop (partie admin) si je me trompe pas.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Janvier 2007)

Mon dock : 

Vertical, coin inf&#233;rieur droit
Dans l'ordre : 

Finder
Quicksilver :love::love:
Corbeille

That's All !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est quoi la troisième appli en partant de la gauche?


Celle-là.


----------



## miz_ici (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est quoi la troisième appli en partant de la gauche?



Remote Desktop, pour controler un ou plusieurs macs a distance ou en resau local


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Oh si, Oh si, touche moi! :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> C'est quoi la troisième appli en partant de la gauche?





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4146434 a dit:
			
		

> Apple Remote Desktop (partie admin) si je me trompe pas.





DocEvil a dit:


> Celle-là.





miz_ici a dit:


> Remote Desktop, pour controler un ou plusieurs macs a distance ou en resau local



3 à la suite, pas mal... :style:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4146434 a dit:
			
		

> Apple Remote Desktop (partie admin) si je me trompe pas.





DocEvil a dit:


> Celle-l&#224;.





miz_ici a dit:


> Remote Desktop, pour controler un ou plusieurs macs a distance ou en resau local


Et le gagnant est.....  :rateau: 






&#233;dit: toasted...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4146434 a dit:
			
		

> Apple Remote Desktop (partie admin) si je me trompe pas.



Mici!

Il y a pas beaucoup de dock l&#233;ger.
Je suis le seul boulet&#169; &#224; utiliser SpotLight d&#232;s que j'ai besoin d'une appli que j'utilise pas sans cesse? 

_Edit: Ouloh, ca s'est bouscul&#233; sec!  
Meurchi &#224; tous._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Mici!
> 
> Il y a pas beaucoup de dock l&#233;ger.
> Je suis le seul boulet&#169; &#224; utiliser SpotLight d&#232;s que j'ai besoin d'une appli que j'utilise pas sans cesse?
> ...


J'utilise Spotlight comme lanceur, et aussi le raccourci du Finder. Et depuis qq jours, Todos.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2007)

C'est pour cela que tout est dans mon dock, je cherche pas, j'ai vraiment tout :love: &#224; port&#233;e de la main 

... m&#234;me si mon truc de "bonne femme" est mal organis&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Butler c'est le bonheur un petit pop-up près de la souris et tu organises tout ce que tu veux dossier, actions du système, action d'iTunes ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4146423 a dit:
			
		

> Ou est ce qu'on peux postuler ? J'ai toujours rêvé de redevenir nioube



La première audition se fait dans le bureau de Patoch.
Mais après il y a toute une série de tests d'endurance et de résistance à la douleur, avant que l'entrainement en lui-même débute pour de bon.
Tu peux toujours postuler en envoyant un mp à Tirhum dans un premier temps, mais je doute que tu sois admis, tu sais.
J'ai peur que tu échoues au test de pilosité. Car il faut qu'elle soit la moins développée possible en vue du test de résistance au feu, pour éviter les accidents.
Nous sommes des professionnels, tout de même, pas de risque inconsidéré. 

Après, une épilation intégrale est envisageable.
(Ou juste le maillot, pour le test du feu, ça suffit en fait. )


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Butler c'est le bonheur un petit pop-up près de la souris et tu organises tout ce que tu veux dossier, actions du système, action d'iTunes ...


j'ai vu quelques petites apps sympas dans ce thread, je regarderai &#224; cela d&#232;s que j'ai un peu de temps  elles ont vraiment l'air pratiques


----------



## justme (26 Janvier 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 13297


  

[/humour]

V'zavez l'droit de me plaindre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Après, une épilation intégrale est envisageable.
> (Ou juste le maillot, pour le test du feu, ça suffit en fait. )



Oui, mais au plomb fondu... La cire c'est pour les chochottes...


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2007)

M'en fou j'ai le poil ignifug&#233;


----------



## tinibook (26 Janvier 2007)

Et un dock vertical... Faudrait faire un sondage, non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

Montre moi ton dock et je te d&#233;noncerai au cas o&#249; tu pirates...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'utilise Spotlight comme lanceur, et aussi le raccourci du Finder. Et depuis qq jours, Todos.



Ouf! Je ne suis pas le seul! 
On peut voir le tiens?



Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est pour cela que tout est dans mon dock, je cherche pas, j'ai vraiment tout :love: &#224; port&#233;e de la main
> 
> ... m&#234;me si mon truc de "bonne femme" est mal organis&#233;



Tu as tout &#224; port&#233;e de main mais c'est moche et fouilli!  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Montre moi ton dock et je te d&#233;noncerai au cas o&#249; tu pirates...




_"Montre moi ton dock et je te dirai si tu es collabo ou r&#233;sistant!" :bebe:_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouf! Je ne suis pas le seul!
> On peut voir le tiens?
> 
> 
> (&#8230[/I]


Non..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non..



Pirate!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Pirate!



Balance!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Balance!



Corse!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Corse!



Pumataghju!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pumataghju!



J'aime pas les tomates.
Touriste toi m&#234;me!


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pumataghju!



farcies ou non ?

_bon sinon on essaie de recoller au truc ? merci_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> J'aime pas les tomates.
> Touriste toi même!



Je crois qu'une traduction un peu trop littérale t'épargne la dimension péjorative proprement intraduisible du terme...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je crois qu'une traduction un peu trop littérale t'épargne la dimension péjorative proprement intraduisible du terme...



Alors c'était vraiment méchant ton truc?!

Je me contenterai de la traduction littérale pour m'éviter de t'en vouloir.


_Je me tais. :casse:_


----------



## jugnin (26 Janvier 2007)

Moi mon dock il est tout simple, avec des applis dedans : 







'pis j'ai téléchargé l'utilitaire-que-Backchat-y-disait) ). ça donne un beau foutoir, dans lequel j'ai retrouvé des applications dont je ne soupçonnais plus l'existence, et dont j'ignore pour certaines à quoi elles servent. Et y'en a en double, tout ça...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Celles dont tu es s&#251;r de ne pas avoir besoin, tu cliques dessus en tenant la touche alt enfonc&#233;e et elles disparaissent. Comme &#231;a, tu as une s&#233;lection plus pr&#233;cise. Il y a plein d'utilitaires dont tu n'auras jamais besoin et qui polluent la fen&#234;tre Todos, regarde la mienne, elle est d&#233;j&#224; plus concise. Et j'utilise beaucoup de softs tr&#232;s diff&#233;rents dans mon boulot, donc le tien peut &#234;tre encore plus succinct


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2007)

Le reste des appli secondaires (pour moi), je les lance avec TigerLaunch... 










&#201;DIT :





bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : ah tiens t'es sous mac tirhum?


Cr&#233;tin. 
_(petit cr&#233;tin !)_


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

Mais alors &#231;a tourne en tache de fond, &#231;a bouffe vraiment de la m&#233;moire ou bien?


EDIT : ah tiens t'es sous mac tirhum?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a n'est pas une application tr&#232;s active. C'est juste une fen&#234;tre que tu ouvres et refermes sur commande.

&#199;a ne bouffe rien quand la fen&#234;tre est ferm&#233;e.
&#199;a ne bouffe rien quand elle est ouverte.
&#199;a prend entre 20 et 50&#37; d'un processeur quand tu balades le pointeur de la souris dans la fen&#234;tre. Parce qu'il y a une action quand tu survoles une ic&#244;ne d'une appli (l'ic&#244;ne et le nom de l'appli s'affichent en grand en haut de la fen&#234;tre).

En gros &#231;a bouffe un peu uniquement quand tu t'en sers pour lancer une appli. Et comme d&#232;s que c'est fait la fen&#234;tre se ferme, &#231;a ne bouffe plus rien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s r&#233;actif sur ma config, Bobby. Alors aucun probl&#232;me. 

edit 1: pour ma config, voir mon profil. :style:
edit 2: Je sais, je fayote toujours aupr&#232;s des modos, mais l&#224; c'est sinc&#232;re. Super petit soft que Backcat partage avec nous. 
edit 3 : C'est quand m&#234;me con que le drag & drop ne fonctionne pas. 
edit 4: je sais, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Le reste des appli secondaires (pour moi), je les lance avec TigerLaunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'utilise aussi tigerlaunch.
J'aime bien, c'est leger, discret, efficace :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

OK les mecs, ben je vais tenter alors.
On pourra p'tet monter un club des todosaddict après, on s'appelerait, chaipas moi, les "todos muchachos" ou un truc comme ça.

Cool non? 

... Non?

Bon Ok.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Et c'est là que Bobby s'aperçoit qu'il n'est pas drôle et là c'est le drame.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2007)

Vous êtes d'une cruauté sans nom avec moi qui suis si doux et compréhensif.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

edit : trop petit mais cliquable


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2007)

un petit dock qui a l'essentiel


----------



## yzykom (26 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> edit : trop petit mais cliquable



Ça; c'est de l'organisation : internet; "creative uiste", bureautique, iLife, et tout le reste. Au moins c'est clair.  



macinside a dit:


> un petit dock qui a l'essentiel



Comment fais-tu pour rendre tranparentes même les icônes ?


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2007)

il y a plein de petits trucs dans Onyx


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Et pas seulement, TransparentDock le fait aussi.
C'est rendre les applications cachées transparentes.


----------



## yzykom (26 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a plein de petits trucs dans Onyx



Trouv&#233;, merci pour l'astuce. Dommage qu'on ne puis pas faire dispara&#238;tre vraiment les applications cach&#233;es, mais en translucide, c'est d&#233;j&#224; bien.

Voici le mien (v 2) mais je pr&#233;cise que j'utilise conjointement QuickSilver (pour les applis d'usage courant mais ne requ&#233;rant pas le Dock) et TigerLaunch (pour les utilitaires et les applis d'usage plus anecdotique). Bref, chacun son r&#244;le.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Et un dock vertical... Faudrait faire un sondage, non?



comment faire pour separer les icones ? 

merci


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2007)

En ce moment, &#231;a donne &#231;a...


----------



## fredintosh (26 Janvier 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> En ce moment, &#231;a donne &#231;a...



Hobbes, je sens qu'il va s'acheter un iPhone d&#232;s que possible...


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> edit : trop petit mais cliquable



comment on fait des séparations entres les programmes? (question ultra-nioube, désolée)


----------



## yzykom (26 Janvier 2007)

Avec Dock Separators, il me semble...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> comment on fait des séparations entres les programmes? (question ultra-nioube, désolée)



Tu traces des traits au marker sur l'écran...


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu traces des traits au marker sur l'écran...



Elle est blonde, Aurélie ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Elle est blonde, Aurélie ? :mouais:



blonde et suisse :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

Blondes, brunes, rousses... Même combat!


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu traces des traits au marker sur l'écran...



[YOUTUBE]wrFWr2ez6J0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> blonde et suisse :rateau:



Elle cumule; ça craint. 

Et son dock, en chocolat ?


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> &#199;a; c'est de l'organisation : internet; "creative uiste", bureautique, iLife, et tout le reste. Au moins c'est clair.



Merci 



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4147042 a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait des s&#233;parations entres les programmes? (question ultra-nioube, d&#233;sol&#233;e)



J'ai utilis&#233; Dock Dividers, un peu comme dock separators mais plus de mod&#232;les dispos.
En gros c'est une image que l'on glisse entre les applis dans le dock


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu cumules; ça craint.
> 
> Et ton dock ?



le mien? banal.


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai utilisé Dock Dividers, un peu comme dock separators mais plus de modèles dispos.
> En gros c'est une image que l'on glisse entre les applis dans le dock



danke schön! (t'as vu, j'ai toujours ton superbe apple pie en fond d'écran!)


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4147081 a dit:
			
		

> danke sch&#246;n! (t'as vu, j'ai toujours ton superbe apple pie en fond d'&#233;cran!)



De rien 
Je viens de d&#233;couvrir HimmelBar c'est tr&#232;s pratique 

{private joke on}
D&#233;sol&#233;e d'avoir jeter l'original, et en plus APN au SAV 
{private joke off}


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Janvier 2007)

"Montre-moi ton dock...etc" ou comment améliorer son confort en 24h.

Merci bien à tous les contributeurs de ce fil, mon dock et par conséquent moi-même nous sentons bien mieux.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2007)

[...]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]
Ça s'appelle Todos et c'est rapidement indispensable. On paramètre un raccourci clavier pour le lancer et le quitter à tout moment, c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour avoir tout sous la main très rapidement. Et c'est gratuit, en opensource si je ne m'abuse.

A essayer [/QUOTE]

Je me suis enthousisamé toute seule : ça marche à priori que sur 10.4   

Quelqu'un a testé en 10.3.9 ? Ben vi ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

La personne qui l'a crée dit qu'il n'a pas testé sur Panther donc je n'en sais rien, essaye .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> La personne qui l'a crée dit qu'il n'a pas testé sur Panther donc je n'en sais rien, essaye .



Okay je vous ferais un feedback (wouhaou, j'ai intérêt à assurer )


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4147825 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis enthousisam&#233; toute seule : &#231;a marche &#224; priori que sur 10.4
> 
> Quelqu'un a test&#233; en 10.3.9 ? Ben vi ....



oui moi j'ai test&#233;! &#231;a marche nickel sur 10.3.9. On se croirait sur Tiger:style: 



R'gardez :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Oui ça marche par contre la petite roue tourne quand la palette apparait et disparait mais c'est pas la mère à boire.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Cool , dis-moi c'est quoi la tête de dinosaure ? Nanosaur ? Merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Oui ça marche par contre la petite roue tourne quand la palette apparait et disparait mais c'est pas la mère à boire.


Odr&#232;, soit un peu plus pr&#233;cise dans ton profil &#224; propos de ta config'.


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Cool , dis-moi c'est quoi la tête de dinosaure ? Nanosaur ? Merci.



Gagné. Version 1.3.4 de 1998 qui tourne sous OS.9.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Odr&#232;, soit un peu plus pr&#233;cise dans ton profil &#224; propos de ta config'.



C'est &#224; dire : que puis je dire de plus ?

Edit : j'ai compris.

512 Mo DDR SDRAM et 1.33 GHz PowerPC G4


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est &#224; dire : que puis je dire de plus ?
> 
> Edit : j'ai compris.
> 
> 512 Mo DDR SDRAM et 1.33 GHz PowerPC G4


Il te manque un poil de ram. J'ai un proc. moins puissant, plus de ram et point de roue de la mort.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il te manque un poil de ram. J'ai un proc. moins puissant, plus de ram et point de roue de la mort.


Pareil.
A 800mhz et 640 Mo de RAM, et ya pas de souci.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pareil.
> A 800mhz et 640 Mo de RAM, et ya pas de souci.



Et ton zizi, tu me le montres?...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il te manque un poil de ram. J'ai un proc. moins puissant, plus de ram et point de roue de la mort.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pareil.
> A 800mhz et 640 Mo de RAM, et ya pas de souci.



En plus j'ai six appli minimum qui sont lancés dont itunes : ceci expliquant cela.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> En plus j'ai six appli minimum qui sont lancés dont itunes : ceci expliquant cela.



Et tu l'as vu, toi?...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et tu l'as vu, toi?...



Bien s&#251;r ! Mais il le*montre qu'au fille ...


*son dock


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il te manque un poil de ram. J'ai un proc. moins puissant, plus de ram et point de roue de la mort.



Oui mais moi avec un G4 1,5 GHZ et 512 Mo de Ram ça fonctionne niquel.


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ton zizi, tu me le montres?...



La charte bordel  


:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> La charte bordel
> 
> 
> :rateau:



en même temps tes pas obligé de relever le zizi de tout le monde merci on peut revenir au sujet


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2007)

voil&#224; mon dock, en m&#234;me temps j'utilise beaucoup launchbar donc se trouvent dans mon dock que les applis lanc&#233;es, celle qui o&#249; il est pratique de faire des glisser d&#233;pos&#233;, et quelques utilitaires dont j'ai du mal &#224; me rappeler le nom


----------



## gallinette (28 Janvier 2007)

.. je debarque un peu
mais comment vous faites pour poster votre dock?? (j veux dire.. techniquement!)
 m insultez pas.. please..


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Janvier 2007)

Chhuut, parlons tout bas, personne n'entendra, il est bien trop tôt. 

Une des techniques : 

- faire une capture d'écran _via_ Applications/Utilitaires/Capture.
- l'enregistrer sur le bureau, la rouvrir avec Aperçu et hop changer le format car .tipp n'est pas uploadable (d'ailleurs, pourquoi donc?)

- et re-hop : tu cliques sur "gérer les pièces jointes" là en dessous du cadre où tu rédiges tes réponses aux messages, et tu uploades le fichier.

Biensûr, Patochman, Jugnien et autres filous arrivent à coller directement leur capture au message, sans qu'elle apparaisse en "miniature attachée"...  

Macmarco a fait un très bon tutoriel sur ce thème là-bas, dans porte folio :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=42&announcementid=43


----------



## gallinette (28 Janvier 2007)

oki.. 
ca donne ca mon dock
mais en fait, je viens de recuperer mon imac alors en fait, peut etre que je suis pas encore completement decidee.. la, j ai fait au plus pratique ..
merci steph, j ai appris un truc ce soir .. ou ce matin ptetre..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> en m&#234;me temps t&#8217;es pas oblig&#233; de relever le zizi de tout le monde&#8230; merci on peut revenir au sujet



y'a une fonction "ignorer cet utilisateur", tu sais.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> :- faire une capture d'&#233;cran _via_ Applications/Utilitaires/Capture.
> - l'enregistrer sur le bureau, la rouvrir avec Aper&#231;u et hop changer le format car .tipp n'est pas uploadable (d'ailleurs, pourquoi donc?)





je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait
 mais mes captures ecran maintenant s'ouvrent en jpeg et non plus en tipp ou autre 

voil&#224;, une manip en moins a faire


----------



## r0m1 (28 Janvier 2007)

le plus rapide pour la capture: 

shift + pomme + ' 

ensuite tu fais glisser en cliquant sur toute la zone à capturer. pour le format, tu réecris juste l'extension en .jpg sans passer par aperçu


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2007)

sinon tu as Imagewell qui te permet aussi de faire des captures d'&#233;cran par zone, l'avantage &#233;tant que si tu l'as bien configur&#233; (transfert ftp) en 3 clics tu n'as plus qu'un pomme+v &#224; faire pour coller l'image dans ton message


----------



## Sim le pirate (28 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait
> mais mes captures ecran maintenant s'ouvrent en jpeg et non plus en tipp ou autre
> 
> voilà, une manip en moins a faire



Onyx permet de changer le type de fichier de capture...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2007)

Mon Dock :


----------



## Chang (29 Janvier 2007)

Poste par BobbyNountshaqattack :



> Ceci dit, il n'y en avait pas assez dans le pack



Si si, au vu de ton dock, yen avait assez ... : hips :

Et voila le mien, tu vas pouvoir te lacher ... 








P.S. : ne pas se fier aux apparences


----------



## tweek (29 Janvier 2007)

'Tain t'as Ableton Live !   


C'est quoi l'icone du Four mirco-ondes à coté de Capture et NeoOffice ?


----------



## Chang (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est le bouton de reglage de l'Audiophile Firewire, carte son externe ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> 'Tain t'as Ableton Live !



T'as vu un peu? 
Le mec il pirate live et traktor et après il vient faire le malin avec son dock!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

Tu vois le vice partout ma parole.


----------



## tweek (29 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as vu un peu?
> Le mec il pirate live et traktor et apr&#232;s il vient faire le malin avec son dock!



Si ca se trouve, c'est juste l'icone  


Si je met Final Cut pro, Aperture et Logic pro, tu crois que je peux frimer aussi ?   :bebe:


----------



## Chang (30 Janvier 2007)

J'ai eu un deal avec Native Instruments pour garder Traktor  Quand a Live je l'ai bien achete. Quand a leur utilisation respective, c Traktor que j'aurai du acheter ... (bref vends licence Live v5,2 )


----------



## disfortune (31 Janvier 2007)

Haha et moi, vous devinerez jamais ce que je fais!


----------



## Chang (1 Février 2007)

> Haha et moi, vous devinerez jamais ce que je fais!



Prod musical/sites internets/jeux ... 

Je suis quand meme sur le luc de voir des docks avec autant d'icones dedans ...


----------



## ddhc (1 Février 2007)

Voici le mien :
essayez de devinez qui je suis 

C'est vrai que le dock a une mani&#232;re de refl&#233;ter les comportements comme aucun autre &#233;l&#233;ment informatique !


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2007)

VPN : admin ou poste dans l'info
Word : ouvre un doc pour faire semblant de bosser :casse:
Safari, iTunes, Adium : Ne fous rien de la journ&#233;e


----------



## tweek (1 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Safari, iTunes, Adium : Ne fous rien de la journée


----------



## ddhc (1 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> VPN : admin ou poste dans l'info
> Word : ouvre un doc pour faire semblant de bosser :casse:
> Safari, iTunes, Adium : Ne fous rien de la journée



Presque !
-> étudiant en droit
Word : je tape mes cours en amphi
iTunes, Adium et Safari : je fais autre chose que mes cours en amphi  
VPN : bah, il faut bien se connecter au réseau de la fac avec quelque chose


----------



## Chang (1 Février 2007)

> Word : je tape mes cours en amphi



C'est pas relou le "tapeti tapeta" des touches pour les voisins ?


----------



## ddhc (1 Février 2007)

L'amphi est grand, et en général mon voisin aussi tape à l'ordi  
Mais le clavier du macbook est pas super bruyant, donc pas de soucis.
Au fait, je vois qu'il y en a beaucoup qui utilisent Pages, j'ai juste une version d'essai, je le trouve mieux organisé que word et je voulais savoir si il est aussi long à charge que m$ parce que word met toujours 15 ans à charger ...


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> VPN : admin ou poste dans l'info



Marrant comme le VPN suscite toujours cette réaction, alors que pas forcément.

A mon taf, tous les chercheurs (et bien d'autres) ont un compte VPN pour accéder aux données internes quand ils sont justement pas sur le réseau


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4154328 a dit:
			
		

> Marrant comme le VPN suscite toujours cette réaction, alors que pas forcément.
> 
> A mon taf, tous les chercheurs (et bien d'autres) ont un compte VPN pour accéder aux données internes quand ils sont justement pas sur le réseau



:rose:

Tous ceux que je connais qui utilisent VPN (mais j'en connais pas beaucoup) sont des admins qui l'ont installé pour se connecter aux serveurs de leur boite en cas de soucis...

Au moins, j'ai appris un truc aujourd'hui...


----------



## Sim le pirate (1 Février 2007)

ddhc a dit:


> L'amphi est grand, et en général mon voisin aussi tape à l'ordi
> Mais le clavier du macbook est pas super bruyant, donc pas de soucis.
> Au fait, je vois qu'il y en a beaucoup qui utilisent Pages, j'ai juste une version d'essai, je le trouve mieux organisé que word et je voulais savoir si il est aussi long à charge que m$ parce que word met toujours 15 ans à charger ...



5 sec lors du premier lancement et ... 1 sec pour les suivants ! 
(sur un macbook core duo)


----------



## Sim le pirate (2 Février 2007)

ddhc a dit:


> Des fois que ça vienne de mon mac, ça te met combien de temps pour charger word ?



Il a démarré en 35 sec au premier lancement (avec optimisation du menu police) et après c'est 5 sec.


----------



## macaronique (3 Février 2007)

Alors... qui suis-je ? J'aimerais bien le savoir !


----------



## Chang (3 Février 2007)

Je pense juste deviner que tu es un switcher recent et que tu viens de recevoir tous tes mails de ton compte en ligne  pour le reste je ne connais pas ces icones ...


----------



## yzykom (3 Février 2007)

Le dico en Anglais du Mac, un Robert a priori Français, un autre dico que je ne connais pas avec les drapeaux Anglais et Allemand dessus ... Tu es interprète ? Traducteur ? Par ailleurs, des outils développeurs ... ferais-tu de la traduction de logiciels par hasard ? (je n'ai pas écrit "localisation" car c'est dérivé de l'Anglais, en fait).

... et tu utilises toujours tout ça en même temps ? Tout est ouvert !


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2007)

Sympa ce fil .... j'aime le titre et je participe ...

Nous retrouvvons bien sur ceux qui jouent à qui à la plus longue je vois ;D

Mon dock est à gauche ..


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Alors... qui suis-je ? J'aimerais bien le savoir !




Mais c'est quoi ces 450 messages non lus dans Mail ?   

C'est fou, ça ! :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je pense juste deviner que tu es un switcher recent et que tu viens de recevoir tous tes mails de ton compte en ligne  pour le reste je ne connais pas ces icones ...


Ou alors, une r&#233;install r&#233;cente sans sauvegarde des pr&#233;f&#233;rences mail. 
Par contre, le lien vers la page d'accueil d'apple en double dans la partie droite du dock, je ne vois pas bien l'int&#233;r&#234;t...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> j'aime le titre et je participe ...


N'empêche que, pour le moment, on a vu pas mal de docks mais pas la queue d'une explication sur leurs possesseurs


----------



## macaronique (3 Février 2007)

J'ai un mac depuis 1994, mais c'est vrai, je suis switcher. Je suis un switcher récent de Eudora à Mail. Je n'ai pas encore ajouté toutes les règles nécessaires pour déplacer les messages des listes de diffusion. En plus j'ai switché d'un pays anglophone à un pays... euh... germanofrancoitalianoromanchophone. (L'autre dico c'est WordLookup. Il s'agit d'un outil pour consulter plusieurs dicos gratuits, mais le seul dictionnaire francophone dedans est français<->vietnamien) Et je ne quitte jamais rien. 

Kaos est quelqu'un qui lit ses mails, qui cause, qui écoute de la musique, qui fait des dessins, regard des vidéos, et qui... fait d'autres choses.  Je suis nulle à ce jeu.


----------



## yzykom (23 Août 2007)

Ça fait longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Minimaliste tu es .


----------



## yzykom (23 Août 2007)

Tout &#224; fait. J'aime la sobri&#233;t&#233;. 

Gr&#226;ce &#224; Quicksilver et ses raccourcis magiques.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Chouette, de la psycho de bazar !

Alors, je suis qui ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2007)

Pour le mien, vous aurez besoin d'explications pour certains ic&#244;nes 




			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, de la psycho de bazar !
> 
> Alors, je suis qui ?


Quelqu'un qui discute peux sur MSN (si non, tu aurais un autre logiciel)
Un peut de net.... Courrier et musique.

Visiblement, tu as souvent besoin de configurer un truc. 

Et le truc blanc+violet ?

&#199;a serais pas un ordi de passe, quand quelqu'un d'autre te pique le principal ?


Here is mine


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Et le truc blanc+violet ?



Quicksilver.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

MSN, je viens de le télécharger - c'est à l'essai.

Quicksilver - yeah (voir posts au-dessus)

J'aime bien l'idée d'ordi de passe... Hé hé hé.
Mais non.
C'est ma machine.

J'aime bien le dépouillement, l'apparence de l'impersonnel.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Chouette, de la psycho de bazar !
> 
> Alors, je suis qui ?



Un pauv' niqu&#233; de la tronche qui en veut &#224; la terre enti&#232;re parce que sa maman a arr&#234;t&#233; trop t&#244;t de l'allaiter et qu'elle l'emp&#234;chait de faire des dessins avec son caca quand il &#233;tait sur le pot...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2007)

parfait, je cherchais justement un nouveau psy! Tu me seras certainement d'une grande aide, parce que j'ai un souci avec la couleur orange et je sais pas d'o&#249; &#231;a vient. Il parait que cela aurait un rapport avec la couleur de macneneration, je trouve &#231;a louche.


----------



## macaronique (24 Août 2007)

Tu n'aimes pas l'orange ?  :affraid: Mais tu vas te suicider par manque de carottes !


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Tu n'aimes pas l'orange ?  :affraid: Mais tu vas te suicider par manque de carottes !



T'inquiètes, y'a des alternatives..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> parfait, je cherchais justement un nouveau psy! Tu me seras certainement d'une grande aide, parce que j'ai un souci avec la couleur orange et je sais pas d'où ça vient. Il parait que cela aurait un rapport avec la couleur de macneneration, je trouve ça louche.


Non, mais ça on s'en fout.

Nous, on veut voir ton dock.

heurk heurk heurk !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, mais ça on s'en fout.
> 
> Nous, on veut voir ton dock.
> 
> heurk heurk heurk !


La charte, Ponk, la charte. 

Vieux d&#233;gueulasse, on dirait Amok.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2007)

Le dock du taf :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La charte, Ponk, la charte.
> 
> Vieux dégueulasse, on dirait Amok.


Ben quoi ?

C'est donnant-donnant, non ? J'te montre mon dock, tu m'montre ton dock, c'est comme ça qu'on joue au doc...

Moi, j'ai montré le mien...


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben quoi ?
> 
> C'est donnant-donnant, non ? J'te montre mon dock, tu m'montre ton dock, c'est comme ça qu'on joue au doc...
> 
> Moi, j'ai montré le mien...




cela dit, il est quand même objectivement très petit, ton dock


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

yvos a dit:


> cela dit, il est quand même objectivement très petit, ton dock


T'&#233;tais l&#224;? J'me souviens pas.


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2007)

Bon, moi j'aimerais bien vous montrer mon cul, knut, dock, mais je comprends pas comment faire certaines choses... 

[post=4377782]On peut m'aider?[/post]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

J'ai changé certaines icônes avec LiteIcon (en téléchargement sur le site Apple dans la catégorie icones) - plus simple, pas possible, ça marche par glisser/déposer.

J'en profite pour me jeter des fleurs (puisque personne ne s'y colle) : je sais enfin faire une copie d'écran sur mac, z'avez vu ?

Aller, pour pas flooder : mon dock au boulot (argh....)


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Août 2007)

J'ai télécharger Litel con, c'est sympa, mais en fait on ne peut changer que celles déjà là quoi. Toutes celles des applis, faut les changer manuellement, apparemment, à moins que j'aie encore loupé un épisode?


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Chouette, de la psycho de bazar !
> 
> Alors, je suis qui ?



PonkHead ! 

(j'ai bon là ?)

(j'ai gagné quelque chose ?)


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Août 2007)

Sinon, j'ai &#231;a.

Mais je me demande si &#231;a correspond &#224; ce que vous attendez


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ()




Tiens tu as changé de Lapin ?


----------



## Namida (25 Août 2007)

​


----------



## yzykom (25 Août 2007)

Namida a dit:


> ​






DM-XM2 a dit:


>




Déjà, on voit la différence entre ceux qui utilisent QuickSilver et ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas.


----------



## Chang (25 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Déjà, on voit la différence entre ceux qui utilisent QuickSilver et ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas.



C'est surtout la difference entre les bordeliques et les pas bordeliques ... n'ayons pas peur des maux  ... deja de mon cote je suis tendancieux, je compatis dans les 2 cas ... :rose:


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est surtout la difference entre les bordeliques et les pas bordeliques


----------



## yzykom (25 Août 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est surtout la difference entre les bordeliques et les pas bordeliques ... n'ayons pas peur des maux  ... deja de mon cote je suis tendancieux, je compatis dans les 2 cas ... :rose:



L'important est de se sentir &#171; bien chez soi &#187; en d&#233;finitive.


----------



## macaddicted (26 Août 2007)

je vous montre mon dock à moi  



voui, il est vertical et à droite ( chuis gaucher )


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Août 2007)

Mon mien à moi que v'là


----------



## obi wan (28 Août 2007)

Le dock de mon macbook, mais celui du G5 est le même à l'icône près  :


----------



## yzykom (28 Août 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Le dock de mon macbook, mais celui du G5 est le m&#234;me &#224; l'ic&#244;ne pr&#232;s  :



D&#233;veloppeur et/ou web-designer ? (Flash, suite Adobe, Cyberduck, outils d&#233;veloppeurs,...)

Je n'arrive pas &#224; identifier l'ic&#244;ne du robinet blanc.


----------



## obi wan (28 Août 2007)

Programmeur de graphismes   (franchement je crois pas qu'il y ait de meilleure d&#233;finition).

Le robinet c'est DummyMac, qui permet de limiter le d&#233;bit de sa connection internet (pour tester les temps de t&#233;l&#233;chargement des gens en 56K).
La croix rouge c'est Xash, un excellent visualisateur de documentation (genre la doc html de actionscript)

Je suis surpris que ce soit la seule ic&#244;ne que tu n'aies pas reconnue... &#224; vrai dire si tu arrives &#224; me dire quelle est la noire qui est &#224; gauche, chapeau bas


----------



## yzykom (28 Août 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Programmeur de graphismes   (franchement je crois pas qu'il y ait de meilleure définition).
> 
> Le robinet c'est DummyMac, qui permet de limiter le débit de sa connection internet (pour tester les temps de téléchargement des gens en 56K).
> La croix rouge c'est Xash, un excellent visualisateur de documentation (genre la doc html de actionscript)
> ...



Ah oui, en effet, je ne sais pas mais comme elle est discrète, je n'y ai pas prêté attention.  

Je ne connais pas la violette à droite de Flash non plus. 

En tout cas, en voyant ton Dock et contrairement à beaucoup, on peut répondre au sujet du fil et dire à peu près "qui tu es".


----------



## tweek (28 Août 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Programmeur de graphismes




edit: non, rien..


----------



## obi wan (28 Août 2007)

je croyais être le seul à poster des #edit : non, rien   mais en fait non.
Me suis toujours demandé pourquoi on a pas le droit de supprimer ses propres messages. (bah oui parfois quanbd j'écris une connerie je m'en rends compte qu'en la relisant...)


----------



## jeffairson (1 Septembre 2007)

Sur mon dock où le jour et la nuit je courbe le dos...


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Septembre 2007)

Et je sais aps si &#231;a se voit mais c'est super rang&#233;, il y a un ordre et tout. Par exemple si je dois rajouter une applications, je ne la mettrais pas n'importe o&#249;, en fonction de l'applications il peut y avoir un o&#249; deux emplacement possible :rateau:


Non je suis pas ma_c_niaque...


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Et je sais aps si ça se voit mais c'est super rangé, il y a un ordre et tout. Par exemple si je dois rajouter une applications, je ne la mettrais pas n'importe où, en fonction de l'applications il peut y avoir un où deux emplacement possible :rateau:
> 
> 
> Non je suis pas ma_c_niaque...



Toi tu es développeur. Dock bordélique, icones hideuses et logiciels ennuyeux.


J'ai bon là?


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Toi tu es d&#233;veloppeur. Dock bord&#233;lique, icones hideuses et logiciels ennuyeux.
> 
> 
> J'ai bon l&#224;?



Je suis pas dev, je suis &#233;tudiant (je rentre &#224; la Fac en premi&#232;re ann&#233;e de licence Math-info le 10 de ce mois).

Mon Dock et pas bord&#233;lique, j'vous jure :rateau:

Ic&#244;nes hiddeuses : lesquelles ? (&#224; part l'ic&#244;ne Free toute pix&#233;liser qui est celle d'un dropplet AppleScript qui upload des fichiers sur un ftp).

Pour les logiciels ennuyeux pas contre je vois pas  



EDIT: je pr&#233;cise que j'utilsie un lanceur d'appli aussi (Butler), mais pour les appli que j'utilise souvent elles sont d&#233;j&#224; dans le Dock comme &#231;a je sais o&#249; elles sont quand je les cherches dans le Dock (m&#234;me si elles sont d&#233;j&#224; lancer). Le probl&#232;me de les enlever de son Dock c'est qu'apr&#232;s elles y sont dans l'ordre de lancement : c'est le bordel aussi :casse:


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je suis pas dev, je suis étudiant (je rentre à la Fac en licence Math-info le 10 de ce moi).
> 
> Mon Dock et pas bordélique, j'vous jure :rateau:
> 
> ...



Je sais que tu es étudiant  Bon on va dire que tu dev à tes heures perdues 

(t'ain n'empeche Free ils on fait fort là   )


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Je sais que tu es étudiant  Bon on va dire que tu dev à tes heures perdues
> 
> (t'ain n'empeche Free ils on fait fort là   )


C'est pas Free c'est moi qui l'ai fait le dropplet AppleScript, et j'ai changer l'ic&#244;ne par un vieux GIF Free qui n'a m&#234;me pas le format ic&#244;ne : c'est un rectange bien plus grand que l'ic&#244;ne normalement. Mais j'ai fait &#231;a &#224; l'arrache, juste histoire d'avoir une ic&#244;ne en rapport avec le bouzin


----------



## I-bouk (2 Septembre 2007)

Et bein, bien sympatoche ce post, voilou le miens


----------



## obi wan (3 Septembre 2007)

OMG \o/ p4bl0, je vais te faire une icône digne d'un mac...   là j'veux pas dire mais bon  et pis j'ai que ça à faire c'est toujours mieux que regarder perry mason  :rateau:

Bon ben voilà, tu peux télécharger ça ici p4bl0
Ça donne ça : 





Et j'ai meme le temps de voir la fin de perry mason...


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> OMG \o/ p4bl0, je vais te faire une ic&#244;ne digne d'un mac...   l&#224; j'veux pas dire mais bon  et pis j'ai que &#231;a &#224; faire c'est toujours mieux que regarder perry mason  :rateau:
> 
> Bon ben voil&#224;, tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger &#231;a ici p4bl0
> &#199;a donne &#231;a :
> ...


 

Merci !!! 





:style:



			
				vBull' le gros lourd a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; obi wan.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Septembre 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> très bonne idée ce topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouah l'aut' eh qui joue qu'à des jeux Windows  

Hop là, deux personnalités pour un dock:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Elle est o&#249; l'ic&#244;ne de Myth ? 

C'est un FAKE !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

En fait, j'ai jamais vraiment compris ce que ce fil fait au Bar. Il serait plus à sa place dans "Customisation". Enfin bon, moi j'dis ça


----------



## Grug (6 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En fait, j'ai jamais vraiment compris ce que ce fil fait au Bar. Il serait plus à sa place dans "Customisation". Enfin bon, moi j'dis ça




Montre-moi ton Dock, * je te dirais qui tu es...*
ça c'est juste parce que la seconde partie de la question n'est étonnamment pas traitée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Montre-moi ton Dock, * je te dirais qui tu es...*
> ça c'est juste parce que la seconde partie de la question n'est étonnamment pas traitée



Tu en demandes trop, la poiscaille...
Une des passions de pas mal de posteurs est simplement d'étaler tout et n'importe quoi... Dès que que tu leur en donne l'occasion, ils font forcément sous eux comme des jeunes chiots enthousiastes, oublieux de la carpette sur laquelle ils se répandent...
Pour la deuxième partie, elle donnerait trop de lattitude à certains baveux qui ont en poche leur pauvre savoir de psycho de Monoprix... C'est pas mieux ; un poil plus fatigant peut être... Quoique source potentielle de franche poilade pour qui les lit... 
Tout dépend de l'humeur du jour, aussi...

Bon... On va dire qu'on s'en fout, allez!


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour la deuxi&#232;me partie, elle donnerait trop de lattitude &#224; certains baveux qui ont en poche leur pauvre savoir de psycho de Monoprix... C'est pas mieux ; un poil plus fatigant peut &#234;tre... Quoique source potentielle de franche poilade pour qui les lit...
> Tout d&#233;pend de l'humeur du jour, aussi...



Houla ! Moi qui allait montrer mon dock qui est plein de complexe d'&#339;dipe, de sc&#232;ne primitive, de r&#233;gression au stade oral (et autres), de traces de schizophr&#233;nie, de zestes de parano&#239;a, de bout de tendances morbides, de morceaux de n&#233;vrose obsessionnelle, etc.

Merci Patoch


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Houla ! Moi qui allait montrer mon dock qui est plein de complexe d'dipe, de scène primitive, de régression au stade oral (et autres), de traces de schizophrénie, de zestes de paranoïa, de bout de tendances morbides, de morceaux de névrose obsessionnelle, etc.
> 
> Merci Patoch


Le sujet n'est pas "Dis moi qui tu es et je devinerais ton dock" mais l'inverse.
CouleurSud, tu as tout compris de travers.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le sujet n'est pas "Dis moi qui tu es et je devinerais ton dock" mais l'inverse.
> CouleurSud, tu as tout compris de travers.



Ah ! D'accord !

Tu fais bien de me le dire

J'ai cru que c'était un fil lacanien

Alors j'étais déjà sur le divan


----------



## obi wan (7 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu en demandes trop, la poiscaille...
> Une des passions de pas mal de posteurs est simplement d'étaler tout et n'importe quoi... Dès que que tu leur en donne l'occasion, ils font forcément sous eux comme des jeunes chiots enthousiastes, oublieux de la carpette sur laquelle ils se répandent...



Hééé oui, c'est d'ailleurs comme ça qu'on atteind 8000 posts en 3 an.
D'ailleurs l'autre passion de pas mal de posteurs (surtout ceux qui ont des milliers de posts inutiles d'ailleurs) c'est les signatures kiklignottent et qui prennent 200 pixels de hauteur dans la page...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Hééé oui, c'est d'ailleurs comme ça qu'on atteind 8000 posts en 3 an.
> D'ailleurs l'autre passion de pas mal de posteurs (surtout ceux qui ont des milliers de posts inutiles d'ailleurs) c'est les signatures kiklignottent et qui prennent 200 pixels de hauteur dans la page...



Tu n'es qu'un envieux aigri...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu n'es qu'un envieux aigri...



*Laisse couler mon Dupont*
ce monsieur n'y connait rien au bon go&#251;t...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Laisse couler mon Dupont*
> ce monsieur n'y connait rien au bon goût...



Certes, mon Dupond... Honnissons ce cuistre!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Allez hop&#8230; C'est le quart d'heure nettoyage&#8230;

Alors pour faire suite aux diff&#233;rentes remarques pas toutes compl&#232;tement d&#233;biles (mais faut trier, hein ? pas facile) que vous avez formul&#233;es, il est vrai que la deuxi&#232;me partie du sujet de ce fil n'est pour ainsi dire pas trait&#233;e&#8230; Donc, bon. Montrer son dock est d'un int&#233;r&#234;t vraiment volatile.
D'autre part, et il va falloir commencer &#224; vous faire une raison : critiquer les sujets &#224; la con ne les rends pas plus int&#233;ressants. D'une part, vous n'&#234;tes plus capables que de &#231;a, et d'autre part, c'est pas votre boulot. Y'a d&#233;j&#224; des couillons en vert qui ont cru intelligent de se proposer pour le faire, et j'imagine que si ils avaient besoin de vous, ils vous l'auraient demand&#233;, non ? Alors encore une fois (bon sang, combien de fois ai-je commenc&#233; une demande &#233;crite comme &#231;a, ici ?), s'il vous pla&#238;t, abstenez-vous de poster ce genre de trucs, et encore mieux : ne postez pas dans les fils qui ne vous int&#233;ressent pas !

Mieux : j'explique pourquoi !
Les gens que vous prenez pour des imb&#233;ciles, des fats, des mous du bulbes, ou plus simplement pour diff&#233;rents de vous s'en foutent COMPLETEMENT de ce que vous leur dites*. Au mieux, si &#231;a les interpelle, ils vous prennent pour des cons aigris casse burnes. Si si. Tout &#224; la fois. Et au final, les seules personnes que vous emmerdez (parce qu'il n'y a pas d'autre mot) c'est nous  Les techniciens de surface. Par extrapolation, deux choses arrivent : nous sommes oblig&#233;s de fermer la moiti&#233; de la production de fils du bar (ok, c'est pas toujours une grande perte, mais malgr&#233; tout, ce n'est pas &#224; vous d'en d&#233;cider, et &#224; peine &#224; nous&#8230, et ensuite, il se cr&#233;e une ambiance pourrie o&#249; tout le monde croit que cet espace de communication n'en est pas un ; que la convivialit&#233; n'y est plus ; que d&#233;cid&#233;ment, c'&#233;tait mieux avant etc. etc.

Arr&#234;tez de vous plaindre&#8230; vous &#234;tes les causes et cons&#233;quences de vos propres probl&#232;mes.

Et je dis &#231;a avec autant d'amertume que pour la plupart, je vous aime bien&#8230; Et comme le dirait Doc, &#231;a me navre &#224; un point dont vous n'avez pas id&#233;e.

Voil&#224;  Sur ce, bonne journ&#233;e !






* Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'en sont pas, c'est juste "pas le probl&#232;me".


----------

